

Startups: Just say NO to outsourcing, contracting, and distributed teams - razin
http://k9ventures.com/blog/2011/05/19/startups-just-say-no-to-outsourcing-contracting-and-distributed-teams

======
senko
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2566501>

(apparently, the dupe wasn't detected because of the trailing slash).

